# Lifespan of ADA (amazonia) aqua soil?



## chard (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi all,

Just wondering what the life span of this new substrate is? I have read the positive reports on the quality but wonder if it has a long life span or short. Not sure I would want to break down my tank every couple of years just to replace the substrate. I'm currently using Eco complete but that coupled with my hard water (live in San Antonio area) I was noticing that ADA AS has some tools to help with that kind of problem. Eco Complete I'm pretty sure has a lengthy lifespan. Any input on this? Thanks!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Ive had mine going for close to 2 years now and its still working well as a substrate. Color still looks the same, not compacted.

Just because it runs out of the nutrients that was originally in the substrate, doesn't mean you have to replace it. It still works. 

Its a good substrate...worth every penny.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

What about the pH lowering capacity? Have you noticed changes with that over the 2 years?


----------

